# tvs 12volt



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Hi everbody,Need some sound advise lookig to buy a tv for the van was in macro looking and all the tvs were runnining 240vlt converted to 12volt at the tvs (asssistant a waste ) does any body no why I cant run these tvs of 12volt with a voltage stabaliser .


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

No problem - the Meos and Avtex come with the right 12V connector as you say as long as it is stabilised


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

lagold said:


> Hi everbody,Need some sound advise lookig to buy a tv for the van was in macro looking and all the tvs were runnining 240vlt converted to 12volt at the tvs (asssistant a waste ) does any body no why I cant run these tvs of 12volt with a voltage stabaliser .


I wouldn't hesitate. I have always used a TV with external 12V power supply and just run a 12V lead into it. There are many who will tell you about the potential damage and you will solve that by fitting a voltage stabiliser, but personally, I don't bother.
I can buy 2 or more normal high street TVs for the price of a "Leisure TV".
Gerry


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

GerryD said:


> lagold said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everbody,Need some sound advise lookig to buy a tv for the van was in macro looking and all the tvs were runnining 240vlt converted to 12volt at the tvs (asssistant a waste ) does any body no why I cant run these tvs of 12volt with a voltage stabaliser .
> ...


Generally leisure TVs use less current than houshold ones. A modern leisure TV is between 18 and 40 Watts and a houshold one is between 40 and 90watts. So if you want to preserve battery power you are better with a Leisure TV.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thats interesting so the leisure tv average is around 2.5amps and a domestic tv is averaging around 5.8amps there is a difference but with the differences in price i would take the domestic tv.. there should be plenty of battery capacity to cover that.... providing you have a normal battery capacity of 200Ah and good solar panels and also when using the mains charging using a hook up for time to time the extra current is not worth worring about.... in my opinion...


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Jezport said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > lagold said:
> ...


Have to disagree. This was true about 3 to 4 years ago, but EST and EUP regulations have brought about massive power reductions in TVs. Average power consumption for 22" mains powered TV is now 26 to 28 Watts. My 16" Matsui uses less than 2 amps on 12V.
Gerry


----------

